

The Worst C.E.O.’s of 2011 - tysone
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2011/12/27/the-worst-c-e-o-s-of-2011/

======
austenallred
What about Leo Apotheker (HP), Carol Bartz (Yahoo), and Jim Balsillie/Michael
Lazaridis (RIM)? I would take Reed Hastings over all of them any day.

~~~
rbanffy
Don't forget Stephen Elop. Although the full extent of the damage will only
become obvious on 2012, it's fairly certain he doomed Nokia.

------
Indyan
Reed Hastings' inclusion in the list is surprising, but the exclusion of
Aptheker is shocking. That man didn't just destroy shareholder value, he
jeopardized HP's consumer business. Other leaders who probably deserved a spot
in the list are Ariana Huffington and Carol Bartz.

------
scottshea
I wonder if I should stream Netflix on my Blackberry while taking Tylenol?

